# Peach Wood Score



## woodman3 (Dec 24, 2020)

When it comes to wood I am too cheap  to purchase much wood.    So I'm always on look out for free smoking  wood.   These are peach trees from a local orchard.   This picture  has about 20 trees cut to long branches.   20 or so more are available.  He has removed these so he can plant other varieties.   Cant wait for first smoke.  Not sure how long peach takes to season.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice score should be some awesome smokes from that. As for how long to season to many factors play into it to know under cover would help


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice find


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 25, 2020)

I’ve not used peach but hear it’s great. Gotta love free wood.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 25, 2020)

Sure fills the air with a nice fragrance when it’s rolling out of the smoker


----------



## JWFokker (Dec 25, 2020)

Cut and split it'll need a year


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 25, 2020)

good find


----------

